

Implementations of various type systems in OCaml - mercurial
https://github.com/tomprimozic/type-systems

======
tempodox
Wow, this is so cool. I've been looking for a hands-on tutorial for H-M
typology for a while now.

As a side note, it's nice to see how OCaml somewhat seems to become the de-
facto standard as the environment of choice for PL design & experiments.

~~~
kd0amg
_I 've been looking for a hands-on tutorial for H-M typology for a while now._

For an introduction, I would also recommend "Algorithm W Step by Step"

[http://www.grabmueller.de/martin/www/pub/AlgorithmW.pdf](http://www.grabmueller.de/martin/www/pub/AlgorithmW.pdf)

~~~
kpmah
It has a small error, which I have corrected here:
[https://github.com/KMahoney/Algorithm-W-Step-By-
Step](https://github.com/KMahoney/Algorithm-W-Step-By-Step)

------
eli_gottlieb
It would be bizarrely useful to me if someone had something like this for the
Calculus of Constructions.

